# Ordered MY11 Today....



## Wheels (Aug 15, 2009)

Done a deal with Desira in Norwich today on a MY11 in Blue with my 09 Black edition as trade in.

Their are some really strong deals going on the last few remaining MY11 cars now and the guys in the sales dept have been really good finding me the right car/deal.

Worth thinking about if you are considering changing in the next six mths. I could not ignore the cash saving against waiting for the 2012 and think the difference will be minimal and i wont really notice it.

Really excited about getting a new one now...like a kid again and its soon christmas..


----------



## cossiedave (Dec 14, 2006)

wish it was me mate


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Congratulations you simply can't beat having a new car


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Except if it's the same car you already have :runaway:


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Congrats

Can I be cheeky and ask if your cost to change exceeded £25k?

D


----------



## Phil. (Nov 29, 2011)

Excellent!

What would you suggest would be a likely cash (no finance) deal for a new MY11 at the present time?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

New or ex-demo etc.. ?


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

This thread is useless without figures !!!!!!! Ball park will do ;-)


----------



## Wheels (Aug 15, 2009)

i think the deal to change is different for everyone dependent on your circumstances...for mine it was the right time to do it.

Their are some more my11 left i believe and the dealers are obviously keen to shift metal before my12 lands and thus will try hard to get a deal thats right for you.

i would say if its in your mind give them a call and find out, you can always say no cant you. i thinks its wrong for me to disclose discounts etc on a forum really.


----------



## Wheels (Aug 15, 2009)

brand new by the way.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

sumo69 said:


> Congrats
> Can I be cheeky and ask if your cost to change exceeded £25k?
> D


That's what I was wondering... but I don't think we're going to get any figures at all. :chairshot :chuckle:

With MY09 fetching less than 40k in PX and a new one with even £5k off being over £65k I'd hazard a guess at a yes.

A MY10 will only bring about 40k in PX and ex-demo cars are still up at £65k and over.


Unless Nissan have started to give them away when you couldn't even get £1k off earlier in the year... and they want more for an ex-demo than a new one.


----------



## Phil. (Nov 29, 2011)

Given a low mileage MY11 is around £10k less than the new price I would have thought there will soon be a few around at around £5k off list otherwise they won't shift them before the MY12 appears. Will have to call a few and find out.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Phil. said:


> Given a low mileage MY11 is around £10k less than the new price I would have thought there will soon be a few around at around £5k off list otherwise they won't shift them before the MY12 appears. Will have to call a few and find out.


Agreed. But a low milage early MY11 is already coming up to nine months old and has one owner in the V5c. It's already seen as the old model. If they are shifting the MY11 at more than £5k off list price it will undermine the value of everyone who bought a MY11 and all the ex-demos for sale.

All in my opinion of course.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

CT17 said:


> Agreed. But a low milage early MY11 is already coming up to nine months old and has one owner in the V5c. It's already seen as the old model. If they are shifting the MY11 at more than £5k off list price it will undermine the value of everyone who bought a MY11 and all the ex-demos for sale.
> 
> All in my opinion of course.


With the new yr model shipping soon I'm pretty sure you could haggle up to 10% off a MY11. Fleet buyers see those discounts (and more) every day of the week.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

im sure with 2012 just around the corner, there are deals to be done.


----------



## Phil. (Nov 29, 2011)

waltong said:


> With the new yr model shipping soon I'm pretty sure you could haggle up to 10% off a MY11. Fleet buyers see those discounts (and more) every day of the week.


If there any dealers with a new MY11 for £65k then I have the cash waiting (seriously)  We'll see.

Forgot to add - it needs to be Gunmetal....


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Phil. said:


> If there any dealers with a new MY11 for £65k then I have the cash waiting (seriously)  We'll see.
> 
> Forgot to add - it needs to be Gunmetal....


Westover have that colour in stock as an unreg 2011...give Gerard a call 01202 532100


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

Wheels,
Did you find some dealers were more keen, than others, to do a deal ?, as in more for your car, and with a discount on theirs ?. I approached a dealer a couple of weeks ago, for a deal on my 10/10, against a new 11, and i got bid a lowish price for mine, and not a penny off the new one. Thought i would leave alone until next spring, and maybe go for a really low mileage MY11 then, as i think they could be in the mid to high £50ks by then. Regards, SIMON.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Phil. said:


> If there any dealers with a new MY11 for £65k then I have the cash waiting (seriously)  We'll see.
> 
> Forgot to add - it needs to be Gunmetal....


 Have you actually tried? If you have £65K cash (no P/X) you will get a MY11


----------



## Phil. (Nov 29, 2011)

waltong said:


> Have you actually tried? If you have £65K cash (no P/X) you will get a MY11


Haven't called any yet just browsed web sites for relative pricing. Was going to leave it until the New Year when I expect MY11 prices to take more of a hit. Also I have 1 or 2 cars I would ideally like to move on for garage space reasons before I take delivery of a GTR. Didn't realise the Westover one is unreg and if I call them and they want to deal - dilemma!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

congrats waynee


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Phil. said:


> Haven't called any yet just browsed web sites for relative pricing. Was going to leave it until the New Year when I expect MY11 prices to take more of a hit. Also I have 1 or 2 cars I would ideally like to move on for garage space reasons before I take delivery of a GTR. Didn't realise the Westover one is unreg and if I call them and they want to deal - dilemma!


You can see it at New and Used Cars in Wiltshire, Hampshire, Dorset | Westover Group under used car search for Nissan GTR


----------



## Wheels (Aug 15, 2009)

Yep spoke to a few...got the worst offer from the biggest....they need to re-think their strategy i think...


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

I had to pay full price for mine delivered last September. They were very clear then no discounts. Have things changed now? If so what deals are going?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nickgtr35 said:


> I had to pay full price for mine delivered last September. They were very clear then no discounts. Have things changed now? If so what deals are going?


This is the thing in my view.
There has been a strong showing of not giving discounts.
If they do start to do 10% (which I personally find hard to believe) it could pi$$ off a lot of buyers who shelled out big money for a GT-R.
From Nissan's viewpoint I can't see why they would with such a low volume seller.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

CT17 said:


> This is the thing in my view.
> There has been a strong showing of not giving discounts.
> If they do start to do 10% (which I personally find hard to believe) it could pi$$ off a lot of buyers who shelled out big money for a GT-R.
> From Nissan's viewpoint I can't see why they would with such a low volume seller.


They did with last 2010's where they discounted to clear stock despite full list price policy just a few weeks before when the 2011 had not been revealed to press


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

Henry 145 said:


> They did with last 2010's where they discounted to clear stock despite full list price policy just a few weeks before when the 2011 had not been revealed to press


I will be mighty upset if this happens and I will be writing to the boss of Nissan


----------



## Monster GTR (Jun 18, 2009)

JFE Exeter have a 61 plate demo in Gunmetal with very few miles. Call Steve on 01392 411440. Always up for a deal.


----------



## Wheels (Aug 15, 2009)

They are not doing big discounts, good deals on part ex's in my opinion but not big discounts off list.


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

Wheels said:


> They are not doing big discounts, good deals on part ex's in my opinion but not big discounts off list.


I didn't think they were because a few weeks ago it was impossible to get any kind of discount. I did a straight deal no part ex full price but I did get a nice invite to Silverstone and free STD mats. When I see these threads and comments about possible deals for 65 k I am thinking that Nissan would never make such a U turn on price policy. The only time that this may possibly happen comes back to high supply and low demand scenarios when significant overstocking in a down Market causes manufacturers to come up with offers. From what I have heard is that some dealers are out of stock already and are busy buying used GTR's to sell until the 12 arrives March next year.


----------



## Phil. (Nov 29, 2011)

Lightcliffe Nissan have just posted a new MY11 GTR in Pistonheads classifieds for £67,995 in blue.

[Sorry - can't post the link yet as I haven't reached the 15 contribution limit yet]


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Lightcliffe Nissan : 2011 NEW Nissan GT-R

:thumbsup:


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

That could just do with the Recaros.


----------



## Wheels (Aug 15, 2009)

i think their is some discount coming from nissan to help shift the last few, and that being a comfy interior may make it harder to shift.


----------



## Phil. (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm making garage space over xmas for a new acquisition. So will have a call round a few dealers in the New Year and find the lie of the land. Quite fancy a new MY11 for £10k (ish) less than a MY12


----------



## TTRS (Jul 26, 2011)

CT17 said:


> Lightcliffe Nissan : 2011 NEW Nissan GT-R
> 
> :thumbsup:


those seat are f4cking nasty things :nervous: doubt that will sell at 68k with those fitted


----------



## Phil. (Nov 29, 2011)

Out of interest. Can you swap the seats for once the car is built?


----------



## Wheels (Aug 15, 2009)

you could i suppose swap the seats but what about the fact that the recaro interior also has a dark black headlining. As well as leather (red) around the gear knob and door handles. Anything can be done but it will cost...


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

This car is now £63,995. If only it had Recaros. Im sure we will see a couple more around this price, WITH Recaros, before the new cars arrive.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

a couple of 11 owners don't like the Recaros for long trips, standard seat is OK!


----------



## Phil. (Nov 29, 2011)

Phil. said:


> Lightcliffe Nissan have just posted a new MY11 GTR in Pistonheads classifieds for £67,995 in blue.


Now on Autotrader at £63,995 

2011 Nissan Gt-R V6 - Semi-Automatic 3.8L 2dr

Edited to say - old news, sorry.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

If it's £64k already that should mean buying any other MY11 with a private owner and miles on it would be what... sub £60k to make it worthwhile in comparison?

Right now I'm so glad I didn't sign up to heavy finance on a MY11 six months ago... considering it was full price or get out of the showroom. :chuckle:


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't like the Recaros full stop. Specifically ordered my car with the "premium" seats, much more comfortable if you have a significant rear end 



Robbie J said:


> a couple of 11 owners don't like the Recaros for long trips, standard seat is OK!


----------



## Wheels (Aug 15, 2009)

MidLifeCrisis said:


> I don't like the Recaros full stop. Specifically ordered my car with the "premium" seats, much more comfortable if you have a significant rear end


Your name cropped up yesterday, when i went to pick my MY11 up....they mentioned you had a premium seat version like the one in the s-room. Problem with all this low price thing is that they have an identical car sitting in the s-room at 71-950....why is one dealer discounting a new 50mile car so heavily...does not make a lot of sense.


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

If i had waited just 2.5 months then i could have had an £8,000 discount, I am not impressed that Nissan can allow this because it really hacks off customers who paid full price especially when we are all told ZERO DISCOUNT policy. Potentially makes a joke of resale values too.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Nickgtr35 said:


> If i had waited just 2.5 months then i could have had an £8,000 discount, I am not impressed that Nissan can allow this because it really hacks off customers who paid full price especially when we are all told ZERO DISCOUNT policy. Potentially makes a joke of resale values too.


They did this last year on MY10 stock cars...hammered resales as a result...I have also noticed how most used cars are outside of HPC network...dealers are either getting fingers burnt on GTR's or the modifications to many cars are making them not retail second hand cars


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Are you seriously shocked that when they bring out a new model they have to discount the old one, this happens with all cars. 

Also all the 11/12 cars will be set for very heavy depreciation, since '09 UK cars 2.5 years old in warranty are only worth £37-£40k, so when buying used people are not going to pay massive premiums for the newer ones. The differences are small and a remap cover 90% of the performance gains.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Henry 145 said:


> dealers are either getting fingers burnt on GTR's or the modifications to many cars are making them not retail second hand cars


you are right on HPCs and used sales; I think only one is consistently selling used vehicles e.g. Middlehurst. Not sure on why though, although I suspect GTR problems probably need a lot on Micra sales to compensate, lol


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Guy said:


> The differences are small and a remap cover 90% of the performance gains.


that is it


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> you are right on HPCs and used sales; I think only one is consistently selling used vehicles e.g. Middlehurst. Not sure on why though, although I suspect GTR problems probably need a lot on Micra sales to compensate, lol


I think they lost alot on a few and that has scared them off...I remember one HPC had a titanium black edition up for sale for 9 months and price dropped down...have not seen a used GTR at that HPC for many months


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

independents must be cleaning up, as there is healthy used demand

need a decent clued up , motorsporty, dealer in the south IMHO


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> independents must be cleaning up, as there is healthy used demand
> 
> need a decent clued up , motorsporty, dealer in the south IMHO


We do and Litchfields and SVM to open up down south too!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

my only bugbear with the car...................

is how far I have to travel to get what I want, maintenance and improvement, wise.

a real fu*!er!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> my only bugbear with the car...................
> 
> is how far I have to travel to get what I want, maintenance and improvement, wise.
> 
> a real fu*!er!


Same here...my local HPC is only 3 miles from home but the combination of crazy prices and quality of parts steers me away from HPC's to the quality well known independents


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Henry 145 said:


> Same here...my local HPC is only 3 miles from home but the combination of crazy prices and quality of parts steers me away from HPC's to the quality well known independents


but Darren is a good guy

wonder if he fancies a job at my new  south east GTR fun house ( on my second vin rouge)


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> but Darren is a good guy
> 
> wonder if he fancies a job at my new  south east GTR fun house ( on my second vin rouge)


He is as is Gerard in sales...just a shame Nissan make them charge crazy prices for the GTR tax that goes back NMGB.

Maybe we should club together and set Darren up as an indie


----------



## Phil. (Nov 29, 2011)

What's the deal with the pre-paid service option on a new GTR. Does it have to be undertaken by Nissan or can it be transferred to an independent?


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Phil. said:


> What's the deal with the pre-paid service option on a new GTR. Does it have to be undertaken by Nissan or can it be transferred to an independent?


Think it has to be Nissan...they would I guess not want to pay an indie to service the cars


----------



## Wheels (Aug 15, 2009)

Pre-paid means going back to any of the NHPC centres. its your choice, but you cant take it to litchfields for eg...


----------



## Phil. (Nov 29, 2011)

Have stuck a 'MY11 New or as new' WANTED ad on PH because I don't have time to call round multiple Nissan dealers on the off chance they have a GTR they want to do a deal on. 

I would take the blue one at Lightcliffe but have decided to hold out for Gunmetal.

Let's see if any of them are serious about shifting one at this time of year


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

So you havent spotted this one then.

Litchfield


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

DWC said:


> So you havent spotted this one then.
> 
> Litchfield


Beat me to it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

Lightcliffe need a good lesson on how to run a business because what they have done is just simply devalued everbodies car and hacked off numerous loyal customers. Nissan clearly have a dealer out of control. they should have kept the price as normal but offered a few special incentives such as 3 years free servicing, interest free finance or a few freeby extras. It shows that they just do not care about the GTR brand or the future price positioning or Nissans customers who expect both Nissan and the dealers to work together to keep the residuals high. They have plastered a knock down price all over the internet for everybody to see. they are clearly an everyday Nissan dealer who has no clue how to support residuals in a very specialised niche GTR market.


----------



## Phil. (Nov 29, 2011)

DWC said:


> So you havent spotted this one then.
> 
> Litchfield


Yes, it's been at that price for more than a month. I think the price of a low mileage second hand MY11 needs to start with a '5' to sell now. 

I'm in no rush and would prefer a new one for a bit more so let's wait and see. There will be plenty of low mileage MY11's on the market come March when the MY12's are delivered so it would be foolish to rush in to a purchase even though it's burning a hole in my pocket


----------



## Phil. (Nov 29, 2011)

Nickgtr35 said:


> Lightcliffe need a good lesson on how to run a business because what they have done is just simply devalued everbodies car and hacked off numerous loyal customers. Nissan clearly have a dealer out of control. they should have kept the price as normal but offered a few special incentives such as 3 years free servicing, interest free finance or a few freeby extras. It shows that they just do not care about the GTR brand or the future price positioning or Nissans customers who expect both Nissan and the dealers to work together to keep the residuals high. They have plastered a knock down price all over the internet for everybody to see. they are clearly an everyday Nissan dealer who has no clue how to support residuals in a very specialised niche GTR market.


I think it's more to do with the significant price rise for MY11 (compared with the MY09/10 prices) combined with the state of the economy and the need to shift some metal. There is simply too much of a differential between the used MY10 and MY11 values. 

I do empathise with your situation and would be contacting my dealer for an enhancement on my deal.


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

Phil. said:


> I think it's more to do with the significant price rise for MY11 (compared with the MY09/10 prices) combined with the state of the economy and the need to shift some metal. There is simply too much of a differential between the used MY10 and MY11 values.
> 
> I do empathise with your situation and would be contacting my dealer for an enhancement on my deal.


Thanks For your understanding, i trusted Nissan when they told me absolutely NO DISCOUNTS on my 11 cars and on this basis i gave the order and paid full price only 2.5 months ago. If my 11 residuals are down then my 09/10 will fall proportionally.i will call my dealer to discuss my dissapointment. Don't get me wrong i don't want to spoil good deals for end of year stock for current buyers but let everybody see the normal price and throw in the goodies as an incentive. Most need free servicing, interest free finance, spare set of tyres etc


----------



## Phil. (Nov 29, 2011)

If you haven't taken delivery yet then pull out of the deal. It will probably be less costly in the long run. Or ask for a MY12 for the same deal


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

Phil. said:


> If you haven't taken delivery yet then pull out of the deal. It will probably be less costly in the long run. Or ask for a MY12 for the same deal


Already have the car which i am absolutely delighted with, my NHPC is fantastic too, they were following Nissan's policy, i know this because i spoke with Nissan before ordering. i am sure that they would not plaster knock down prices all over the web, because they are savy and rely on customers like me to buy again in 3 years time or to give good referals to others.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

As much as I appreciate your frustration, the reality is that the GTR is neither new, nor rare now, so is following normal depreciation. A used 2 year old warrantied UK car is £37k, so the new 11/12 models will be heading down that way as well. Dealers do not control or influence used prices, the market does.

I'd guess the dealer was sat with a cancelled '11, is now selling new '12s and needs get the '11 out the door, so had to reduce it.


----------



## u116371 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm in the market for a MY11 so if the price is going to fall then fantastic. The reality is that a used car has to depreciate in price that is simple economics. You can keep it in a garage and drive 10 miles in a year but the value is still going to go down. It can't continually hold the same value and certainly not just to keep customers happy. It doesn't make sense when you see a slightly used MY11 at a dealer 9 months old and with only 1k off the original asking price - it's fantasy land created by the dealer and in some way the customer. I know it's a great car for the money even at that price however, Nissan GTR's cannot be changing simple economics especially when you are trying to explain to your accountant how this car simply doesn't depreciate like all the rest.


----------



## Phil. (Nov 29, 2011)

I think Nick's gripe is that 2 months ago Nissan promised him a 'no discount policy' on new GTR's and he bought a new car at full price on this basis. Now Nissan have reneged on the deal. Nothing to do with used prices which only the market will eventually control.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

It is illegal in Europe for any supplier or manufacturer to set the price of any product. That applies to a car, a book, even groceries. The only way to control price is for the supplier to become the retailer (eg Apple iStore). I suspect Nissan are just as peeved as you but it's down to the HPC at the end of the day and, for sure, they wont have won any friends at Nissan or amongst their fellow NHPCs, not to mention car buyers


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Phil. said:


> I think Nick's gripe is that 2 months ago Nissan promised him a 'no discount policy' on new GTR's and he bought a new car at full price on this basis. Now Nissan have reneged on the deal. Nothing to do with used prices which only the market will eventually control.


That the way I read the thread too.
It's not a used 9 month old car. It's a new one with delivery miles on the clock I believe.
Used ones from March/April are about 60k or so... so if buying new at full price I guess you should really buy when that MY comes out, not when the next one is on the way.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

I see this as a short term problem. If you were trying to sell a second hand car right now and there's one or two brand new ones with discount that would de-value your car. But once these one or two cars have gone, everything will stabilise again until the 2012 car comes out.

I bought my car in Sept and did think I could wait a couple of months to see of there were any last minute deals, but decided I wanted Daytona Blue with Recaro and couldn't risk not being able to find the car I want. 

My 2p worth.

Anders


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

half the issue is that the price of the car has gone up a ridiculous amount- and somewhere along the line pain is going to be felt by someone.
Whether it was underpriced originally or not is debatable but the recent rises have made the car less attractive- despite the amazing performance.

At mid 60s it was still great value- at mid 70s its a lot less


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

has anyone tried to buy this Lightcliffe car? Any chance of a typo on price? Could be there to just grab headlines.

if you use the car as intended then running costs are likely to be more of a focus than purchase cost or depreciation.

always felt the car was a mid 60's proposition personally


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> independents must be cleaning up, as there is healthy used demand
> 
> need a decent clued up , motorsporty, dealer in the south IMHO


+1
:thumbsup:


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

Phil. said:


> I think Nick's gripe is that 2 months ago Nissan promised him a 'no discount policy' on new GTR's and he bought a new car at full price on this basis. Now Nissan have reneged on the deal. Nothing to do with used prices which only the market will eventually control.


Hi Phil, you are absolutely correct, this is my main gripe.


----------



## u116371 (Dec 4, 2011)

Are Nissan now doing deals on the MY12? Are they doing 0% - what's the deals and where?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

The car in question is a pre-reg, right?

Therefore not quite a 'new' car.

IMHO, not unreasonable to see some sort of discount, even on new MY11s given the end of the MY is upon us and they don't make them anymore.

I expect a couple of grand would be a typical discount.

Almost tempted!


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

Zed Ed said:


> The car in question is a pre-reg, right?
> 
> Therefore not quite a 'new' car.
> 
> ...


The ad on Piston Heads states Brand New, delivery miles only, therefore I assume its not registered? could be wrong though? in which case the ad is misleading.
Lightcliffe Nissan : 2011 NEW Nissan GT-R


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Nickgtr35 said:


> The ad on Piston Heads states Brand New, delivery miles only, therefore I assume its not registered? could be wrong though? in which case the ad is misleading.
> Lightcliffe Nissan : 2011 NEW Nissan GT-R


says 'used' on their own website

Nissan GT-R 3.8 V6 - Semi-Automatic - LightCliffe Nissan


----------



## u116371 (Dec 4, 2011)

Someone has put a deposit down in the car in question anyway.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The car is not 'new' (whatever that means) but is a showroom demo one. I suspect it has a few scuff marks, jean stud scratches and all sorts of other greasy finger marks etc, plus more than a few miles around the local 'demo lap'


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Fuggles said:


> The car is not 'new' (whatever that means) but is a showroom demo one. I suspect it has a few scuff marks, jean stud scratches and all sorts of other greasy finger marks etc, plus more than a few miles around the local 'demo lap'


It wasn't a typical ex-demo. It was delivery miles only. About 50 (or less) if I remember correctly. That's why it was unusual, usually ex-demos are cheaper because everyone and their mate has thrashed them round the block for 3000 to 5000 miles.

With 50 miles or less it should still be immaculate.


----------



## Phil. (Nov 29, 2011)

Done a deal on a new MY11 in Gunmetal. Delivery in couple of weeks. V excited


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Phil. said:


> Done a deal on a new MY11 in Gunmetal. Delivery in couple of weeks. V excited


Congratulations.
Would be good to see it when you get it, all the MY11 cars on here seem to be blue...


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

Phil. said:


> Done a deal on a new MY11 in Gunmetal. Delivery in couple of weeks. V excited


Congrats, nice colour, did you go for Recaros?


----------



## Phil. (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Guys. Yes, went for Recaros. 

It's sometime since I've so excited about taking delivery of a new car!

Are the rear reverse sensors worth having? Anything else essential?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Phil. said:


> Thanks Guys. Yes, went for Recaros.
> 
> It's sometime since I've so excited about taking delivery of a new car!
> 
> Are the rear reverse sensors worth having? Anything else essential?


Rear sensors and camera IMO. It's a big car with a high boot and very little rear visibility. One prang and it's more than cost effective.


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

Phil. said:


> Thanks Guys. Yes, went for Recaros.
> 
> It's sometime since I've so excited about taking delivery of a new car!
> 
> Are the rear reverse sensors worth having? Anything else essential?


I have rear camera and sensors which are worth having but the sensors have 2 types of beep, they beep when they are on and then they beep according to the proxImity of objects, personally i find the double beeping annoying. You could consider a tracker, some insurance companies insist, the cobra Nissan tracker is good. I am thinking about a front camera because you can't see much in front when parking close to a kerb and the front Splitter is expensive.
I think Nissan may have a 3 year service plan which works out cheaper than paying at each service.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Phil. said:


> Thanks Guys. Yes, went for Recaros.
> 
> It's sometime since I've so excited about taking delivery of a new car!
> 
> Are the rear reverse sensors worth having? Anything else essential?


I know how you feel, I hadn't felt that excited since I bought my Scooby seven years ago. I bought my GTR in Sept :thumbsup:

Anders


----------



## Phil. (Nov 29, 2011)

Anders_R35 said:


> I know how you feel, I hadn't felt that excited since I bought my Scooby seven years ago. I bought my GTR in Sept :thumbsup:
> 
> Anders


Similarly, I bought my first new car, a Scooby, in 2000 which was worth the wait. Since then I've had several new company Mercs and a used 966TT, but none have the same level of anticipation as the GTR


----------



## Wheels (Aug 15, 2009)

Interested to know which dealer you chose for your new purchase...

I got mine thru Desira in Norwich and am very happy with the service i have recieved so far.

Wayne....



Phil. said:


> Done a deal on a new MY11 in Gunmetal. Delivery in couple of weeks. V excited


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Phil. said:


> Similarly, I bought my first new car, a Scooby, in 2000 which was worth the wait. Since then I've had several new company Mercs and a used 966TT, but none have the same level of anticipation as the GTR


It took me about 8 years to save for my Scoob, a 2004 STI WR1. It was an enjoyable project that ended up at 470bhp on the stock engine, but I didn't want to take it any further and risk loosing driveability / reliability.

Have been following GTR's since they came out and the MY11 seemed a good time to purchase. Make sure you take it to a track day at least once, if you haven't already organised insurance use Competition Car Insurance as they include five track days.

Anders


----------

